# Alcohol Gummy Bears



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Sorry Nat I have never made them before so I can't give you an answer but they sound delicious. I wanted to ask you if you have ever had any issues
the next morning with them staining your carpets? About 5 years ago we had red jello shots and in the morning as I walked down the stairs my carpets
looked like they were bleeding. So now we only do them in the backyard. Do your gummy bears sneak up on you like the jello shooters ? Lots of guests 
feeling no pain that night.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

We did gummy bears this year. We started them the sunday before our party the following Saturday. We actually packaged them up in cups with lids on Friday night and they turned out great!


----------



## SpookySusan (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm trying alcohol gummies this year (with gummy body parts). How much vodka do you pour over them? Just enough to cover? Do you use flavored vodka, or just plain?

I'm so excited. Last year I did jello shot worms, and they were a huge hit. I'm sure these will be too!


----------



## Thexy (Oct 22, 2014)

I plan on doing "Fattened Bears" for my Halloween party this year. I've never seen them in public, just on the net, and I hope they turn out great just like the pics I've seen.

I purchased Green Apple Gummy Bears (from Staples) and the Jell-o Shot cups with lids from our local party store (Arne's). My first thought was to put 3 bears in each container, pour in some Vodka, refrigerate for a few days, then serve. After researching, it seems like the bears should be infused together, then separated. I also read that the cinnamon rum is better than the vodka. 

So, to the experienced people, should I put them in the containers first or infuse them in bulk?


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

I make Atomic Gummies (as we've just grown to calling them) every Sunday to take to our bar to watch football. 

I use one standard bag of Haribo gummy bears, put them in a Mason jar (std quart size I think they are), add a cup of Tito's vodka. I usually do this just outside of a 24-hour window and they're fine by Sunday. Not too firm, not too slimy or goopy, just right. 

Thexy- I'd reco doing them in bulk. MUCH easier and they'll soak up the booze just fine.


----------



## wensteve (Apr 9, 2012)

We normally make "Rummie Bears." I have tried Vodka and Rum in my gummies and prefer Rum. I normally let them soak in a casserole dish for 10 days. I stir them once a day and keep them covered and refrigerated. We don't have much carpet so I have not had any issues with staining. My house is just normally really sticky after our Halloween bashes.


----------



## baykay1984 (Sep 9, 2012)

My gummy bears are one... Any ideas on what I did wrong or is this normal. Should they be in the fridge?


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have only made toxic bears once but mine kinda stuck together also. Upon reading this thread it seems I maybe didn't stir them enough.


----------



## Thexy (Oct 22, 2014)

katshead42 said:


> I have only made toxic bears once but mine kinda stuck together also. Upon reading this thread it seems I maybe didn't stir them enough.


You definitely need to stir them every few hours and keep them refrigerated.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I have never personally made them but know many people who have, they all do theirs three days ahead.


----------



## Thexy (Oct 22, 2014)

I made mine just about 24hrs beforehand. Also, when I stirred the bears I also added more alcohol to cover them.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I kept them in the fridge but I definitely didn't stir them every couple of hours. Perhaps I'll give them another go.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Never made these before but I think I will give them a try this year.


----------

